# I Grilled The Lamb But Smoked The Yam!



## leah elisheva (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Sunday Great Cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today's lamb chops were the best on the planet! (If I may be so humble and say so myself). Or they were the best I have ever eaten so far; and I've eaten a lot of them!

Enjoy! And happy new and Very Merry Christmas week ahead! 

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3756.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






I started with a lovely & luscious little rack of New Zealand grass fed lamb chops...













DSCF3757.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






In keeping with my "minimalistic arrangement" preparation & style; I simply chopped apart the rack, and put the chops into a ziplock bag with a splash of grapeseed oil, Cognac, dried Herbs de Provence, and chopped raw fresh shallots.

That sat in the fridge for an hour and a half.













DSCF3758.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






Then I poked a red garnet yam, cooked it in the microwave for just 6 minutes (to jumpstart it) and sliced that, and put it alongside some raw haricot vert green beans, in a little perforated grill dish. I coated the veggies, and dish, in grapeseed oil.













DSCF3761.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






Then I took my chops out of the fridge/ziplock bag; and they smelled INCREDIBLY FABULOUS!!!!!













DSCF3762.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






The veggie dish went on my mini gas smoker, with hickory chips at about 420 degrees, for 20 minutes.













DSCF3765.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






Even the veggies themselves, smelled sooooooooooooooooo wonderfully while smoking!













DSCF3767.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






The New Zealand little chops, went onto my grill grate, on my little grill with old fashioned charcoal, high heat (maybe 450) for four minutes a side...(when flipping, I scraped more of the shallot mixture that was left on the plate, onto the  chops)...













DSCF3770.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






Then I stood them up on their "fat" side for one minute...













DSCF3772.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






And after assembling in my own simplistic way;  I drizzled olive oil over everything, and sprinkled coarse, gray French sea salt over everything too, (to "finish" it at the table)...













DSCF3773.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3774.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3775.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3776.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3777.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3778.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






It was so WON-DER-FUL!!!













DSCF3779.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013


















DSCF3780.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






And cooked to perfection, and so nice and medium rare in the middle yet crispy on the edges and the little shallots and charred up marinade was superb!













DSCF3783.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 22, 2013






I ended up eating with my hands, throughout the entire meal though thought better, to add the fork and knife, well oiled, as to imply that I have manners and a modicum of etiquette. Smiles.

Paired with Bordeaux; this was quite rightfully the best plate of tasty lamb chops ever!!!

Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah The New Zealand Lamb Chop Lover


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you Dirtsailor!!! It was truly delicious and delightful!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 22, 2013)

That's a great way to eat lamb & NZ has great product. Looks brilliant.I have only been to the South Island x2 ,they have great seafood too. 
That Otago region Pinot Noir & Pinot Gris much more my taste then the Sav Blanc they churn out from the North Island.
Down the coast now so its I pad only for a while.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 22, 2013)

I am the only one in my family that likes lamb.

Those are some awesome looking lamb lollies!

Mel

PS, why are the lamb rack of ribs called chops?  I thought the chop cut was a different part of the beasty?  Don't want to be critical, I am just curious.  MH


----------



## moikel (Dec 22, 2013)

guruatbol said:


> I am the only one in my family that likes lamb.
> 
> Those are some awesome looking lamb lollies!
> 
> ...


To me way  down here in pretty serious lamb country it gets labelled this way, chump chop is from next to rear leg, loin is loin . What Leah has would be called a cutlet ,then there are for quarter  chops( cheap & chewy AKA batchelor chops) & neck chops.
Those New Zealanders produce great lamb but they talk funny .


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Leah,

Looks beautiful and delicious!  Your rib chops are perfectly cooked, and I love the plated arrangement of haricot verts, garnet yam, and chops.....it looks like a lovely tropical flower. 

Thanks for a gorgeous post!  Have a great night and Happy Holidays!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Well Good Morning Sweet Cookies & Chops!!!

(I actually DO call everyone, and from the mailman to absolutely EVERYONE a "Cookie," or "Chop," and address my husband even, as "Oh Sexy Husband CHOP, could you please take the dog out...?" Etc. Etc. Thankfully he is well conditioned or used to being referred to as a CHOP. It would be odder if I didn't say it at this point. (How's that for more information than you ever wanted to know)??? Smiles.

Now that we have that straightened out, (if nothing else, you won't think it's weird when I address you as a Cookie or a Chop right), I love learning the proper names for all things food and am delighted that you enjoyed my post.

Clarissa, to hear from you on something like lamb (which is a diversion from my massive habitual mollusk consumption and clearly more in your expertise) is an absolute honor!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

And Mick, you just have the best recipes and access to fabulous things! I wish you'd bring that whole damn incredible Sydney market right HERE! Smiles.

Guruatbol, you are the only one in your family who likes lamb??? Well then, more for you!!!! Smiles.

OK, back to by ocean eating. (Have to enjoy a red meat fix amid it all from time to time though). Amen to that!

Make this new week amazing, (You Fabulous Cookies & Chops), and make today delicious!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

